# Who makes the best burgers in London?



## Errol's son (Mar 15, 2007)

If you want to eat a burger in a restaurant, where do you head?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 15, 2007)

GBK

Without a shadow of a doubt.


Not only are the burgers fucking fantastic, but the chips are _awesome_ and they do a lime milkshake which is ultra  


Ok, so they aren't that cheap, but that wasn't what you asked.......


----------



## The Groke (Mar 15, 2007)

Holy fuck!

I have discovered that they have just opened two branches here in Dubai in the last week!

Fucking w00t!

Lime shake and burger here I come......


----------



## The Groke (Mar 15, 2007)

Is Gourmet Burger Bar the same as GBK in your poll?


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Holy fuck!
> 
> I have discovered that they have just opened two branches here in Dubai in the last week!
> 
> ...



Oh dear I can see the weightloss program going tits up 

I dont really have a favourite.

Quite like Smolensky's though


----------



## Kanda (Mar 15, 2007)

GBK, definitely.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 15, 2007)

Going back to Tarannau's comment that Fish and Chips ain't easy to make.  A decent burger is beef, onions, pepper, breadcrumbs and egg white.  How hard can that be to get wrong?

Clearly in the case of McDonalds, fairly easy obviously.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 15, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Oh dear I can see the weightloss program going tits up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2007)

ben to hamburger union on upper street a few times, they are gorgeous, i still prefer schwartz brothers burgers - but they are a west country thing


----------



## tarannau (Mar 15, 2007)

Ah, I wouldn't be too down on McDs. Before them there was Wimpy and it's benders and peculiar beef discs. That and those weird burgers served all around the UK, the dry ones with the texture of carpet underlay. McD's was a hell of a lot better - I've still a soft spot for the sweet artificiality of their burgers. It's not like food you can make at home, from the sweet bun to the funny little gherkin slice, it's a decent slab of reassuring weirdness.

I must admit, I find GBK a bit overrated. Well managed, nice enough, but a bit meh imo - I can cook/make a better burger at home and I resent to paying that much to be fair, particularly given the crowd of accountants who seem to frequent the Clapham branch. The milkshakes are cool admittedly.

That american barbecue dude in Spitalfields makes a mean burger though, charred nicely over charcoal.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2007)

GBK was pointed out to me at the weekend - might have to give it a go.... what's Smolensky's then zenie?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

I do


----------



## Cloo (Mar 15, 2007)

I like Gourmet Burgers 

Nothing comes close to Joe's Cable Car in San Francisco though... truly the best I've had!


----------



## tarannau (Mar 15, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> ben to hamburger union on upper street a few times, they are gorgeous, i still prefer schwartz brothers burgers - but they are a west country thing



What was that place in Larkhall called - the one where you could order Bison, Buffalo, Wild Boar and other varieties of burgers, as in one chilli Ostrich burger please. That place was cool...


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 15, 2007)

GBK's blue cheese one, but you have to get rid of the relish. MMmmmmm. I want one now... 

SG


----------



## Chz (Mar 15, 2007)

GBK++

Fine Burger Company is rubbish by comparison, but which one do *I* get stuck with locally? Bah.


----------



## sonik (Mar 15, 2007)

There's a Gourmet Burger place opening up near my office, what's the deal with the veggie options?

The bet veggies burgers are from Tootsies and i've heard very good reports about the meat ones to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever go 'out' to eat a burger


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Definitely McDonalds. Those golden arches, dripping with nutritional goodness...

Yay.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 15, 2007)

lucky 7 in westbourne grove (west london) and the diner in shoreditch both do a mean burger...


----------



## Appassionata (Mar 15, 2007)

I need to stop reading threads like this. Now I want a posh burger to go with the posh pies someone mentioned on another thread. So much for keeping the weight down... 

eta: I make great burgers. but not often, obviously.


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 15, 2007)

Ed's for me.

A Bacon and Egg Cheesebuger with Fries smothered in that Bright Yellow Cheese stuff and a Peanut Butter Malt Milkshake.

It only has 215 calories too.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 15, 2007)

i want one of these burgers! now! i'm so fucking hungry!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 15, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> [and they do a lime milkshake which is ultra


Wimpys used to do  lime milkshakes.
There is a branch of the GBK opening near me soon, looking forward to checking them out


----------



## sonik (Mar 15, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Wimpys used to do  lime milkshakes.


Ummmm i remember those they rocked!
Anyone remember when McDonalds did a grapefruit and pineapple milkshake?


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 15, 2007)

electroplated said:
			
		

> lucky 7 in westbourne grove (west london) and the diner in shoreditch both do a mean burger...



The diner do very very good burgers.  I'm a GBK fan - but then I *heart* Peter Gordon.  Hamburger Union is ever-so-slightly above average, Fine burger company is completely average.  There's nothing quite like making your own burgers though.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 15, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> The diner do very very good burgers.  I'm a GBK fan - but then I *heart* Peter Gordon.  Hamburger Union is ever-so-slightly above average, Fine burger company is completely average.  There's nothing quite like making your own burgers though.



I still haven't worked out how to make my own burgers as good as the diners....

I think part of the problem is i cook them too long, the ones in the diner are always pleasantly pink in the middle with lots of bloody juices running out  

I can't get mine to be like that


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 15, 2007)

Easy to do if you're cooking on gas and doing thick enough burgers.

Make sure you're using good quality beef if you're cooking it rare or medium.  If you can, mince your own beef.  Sweat down some finely chopped onions (and let cool before adding to the burger meat) to add a lovely sweetness.  Adding just the right amount of salt is very important.

Whenever I used to use cheap mince, I'd make chilliburgers (loads of chilli sauce mixed in the mince) with wochestershire sauce to compensate for the lack of beef flavour (and never cooked rare).


----------



## Monkeynuts (Mar 15, 2007)

The best burger I've had was at my local diner when I lived in the US. Given that that is totally useless information, I nominate *The Bishop* in East Dulwich for the exceptional quality of its burgers.


----------



## Skim (Mar 15, 2007)

Wendy's is still in the UK? Please let it be so.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2007)

Never tried GBK or any other of these la-dee-da places, but BK are the best of the conventional chains.  They haven't reached CHina yet 

There's a place up the road from me that does a 'canada burger' for a quid which is fantastic.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 16, 2007)

why is this a london thread? all these places are in other cities too. 

anyways, i never rated tootsies, crap burgers and service.

i'm going to gbk next week, meant to be nice.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 16, 2007)

Grubbs in Brighton, imo, which, although not "London", is worth visiting for 

Otherwise Eds - I only went there a couple of times but enjoyed it in my carnivore days and I like the whole Americana Diner thing they've got going on


----------



## loud 1 (Mar 16, 2007)

i discovered one in npton the other nite,MR GREEK!

mr greek himself made our burgers,home made burgers they are too,proper lush and a smile!

wikostik


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 16, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Is Gourmet Burger Bar the same as GBK in your poll?



Yes.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 17, 2007)

My local burger bar (keebabie) give me the guff something rotten.

But a GBK is to open 200 yards from my front door in 2 weeks, so shall check it out. 

Until the Hamburger Union, except the cost


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 17, 2007)

I think GBK is more expensive than hamburger union.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 17, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Oh dear I can see the weightloss program going tits up
> 
> I dont really have a favourite.
> 
> Quite like Smolensky's though



Smollensky's do do very nice burgers.Joanna's in Crystal Palace do really nice burgers too,but that's not their speciality.Never been to GBK and probably wouldn't.


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 17, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## wrysmile (Mar 17, 2007)

GBK is the goods and iirc - is run by Kiwis. They know their burgers man! Piled up with loads of salad like we do them in Oz as well.... yum!!


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 19, 2007)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> GBK is the goods and iirc - is run by Kiwis. They know their burgers man! Piled up with loads of salad like we do them in Oz as well.... yum!!


They do a kiwiburger with beetroot and egg.  Not dared to try that yet...


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Yes.




*votes*


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I *heart* Peter Gordon.




We used to go to the Tapa Room for brunch quite a lot.

It was great.

 

Never got round to eating at the Providore though


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> They do a kiwiburger with beetroot and egg.  Not dared to try that yet...




Yeah, much as I love New Zealand and all it has to offer, they can fuck off with their beetroot and egg burger.


----------



## foamy (Mar 19, 2007)

Hache in Camden is good for a burger as is the fooderie in Dogstar in Brixton. Apart from that, even though really wanting to try Burger Union and GBK etc i've never been past one whilst hungry


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 19, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Yeah, much as I love New Zealand and all it has to offer, they can fuck off with their beetroot and egg burger.



Don't let "'er indoors" hear you say that!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Don't let "'er indoors" hear you say that!




*looks over shoulder*

*whispers*


----------



## Zappomatic (Mar 20, 2007)

Giraffe.


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 20, 2007)

as foamy said haché is good. inversess street, camden. had a lovely meal there. took burger to the next level. crown and goose also in camden does a mean burger. they do a cuban burger where they put ground chorizo into the mix. taty as fuck and will have you burping wagner's ring cycle


----------



## Adrenalinmonkey (Mar 20, 2007)

no burger in london can compare to those cooked on bubbas bbq pit in spitalfield market, its all great quality meat and the hot sauce he has is immense! wont share the recipe tho.... they have a duck burger which also rocks my world... shit dam, why read a thread like this in the middle of the night! this is frustrating!


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 20, 2007)

Adrenalinmonkey said:
			
		

> no burger in london can compare to those cooked on bubbas bbq pit in spitalfield market, its all great quality meat and the hot sauce he has is immense! wont share the recipe tho.... they have a duck burger which also rocks my world... shit dam, why read a thread like this in the middle of the night! this is frustrating!




49 replies *491* views says it all


----------



## jbob (Mar 20, 2007)

Lucky 7's, Westbourne Park. The best and most expensive burger you can buy.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 20, 2007)

Farmer's Market, Islington Green on a Sunday
Home made lamburgers 
just divine
long queue though, but worth the wait


----------



## Xanadu (May 28, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> We used to go to the Tapa Room for brunch quite a lot.
> 
> It was great.
> 
> ...



Finally got round to going to the Tapa Room yesterday.  Very tasty!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Ed's for me.
> 
> A Bacon and Egg Cheesebuger with Fries smothered in that Bright Yellow Cheese stuff and a Peanut Butter Malt Milkshake.
> 
> It only has 215 calories too.



Add banana to the shake and a chili con carne to the fries and you've got my favourite!


----------



## The Groke (May 28, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Finally got round to going to the Tapa Room yesterday.  Very tasty!



And why didn't you invite me.....?


----------



## spitfire (May 28, 2007)

the diner in curtain road, shoreditch, v. good indeed.

I find the ones in GBK too big. good though.


----------



## Blagsta (May 28, 2007)

Hamburger Union is dreadful.  Overpriced tasteless shite.  I prefer McDonalds.


----------



## Janh (May 28, 2007)

None of the above, though I like to eat hamburgers when I'm out and have had some good ones, but I prefer my own homemade burgers.


----------



## fogbat (May 28, 2007)

Another vote for Haché in Camden here.

They do two different types of chips, too, so all you weirdoes who like fat chips can eat your greasy monstrosities, while we discerning fries fans can eat our narrow potatoey goodies.

Diner 77 in Cardiff always used to be good, but I've not been there for years   Massive portions, though


----------



## Xanadu (May 28, 2007)

spitfire said:
			
		

> the diner in curtain road, shoreditch, v. good indeed.
> 
> I find the ones in GBK too big. good though.



The diner is pretty good - they've got one just off carnaby st too.

I still prefer GBK though.


----------



## Xanadu (May 28, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Hamburger Union is dreadful.  Overpriced tasteless shite.  I prefer McDonalds.



I've actually had a good burger from Maccy Ds now.  I bought a McDeluxe with Bacon or something, but asked them to make it without any sauce (I can't stand ketchup or mayo), so they fried it all fresh.  I'm still surprised to say that it was very tasty.  It's not enough to make me want to go back there though.


----------



## Xanadu (May 28, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> And why didn't you invite me.....?



Next time you're in London - it's a date


----------



## catrina (May 29, 2007)

I must say, hamburger union is the best I've had in London. Not too expensive and a decent piece of meat.

I've had better burgers in America, but never for more than $12 with all the trimmings, so spending more than £5 seems crazy to me (ala GBK and others).


----------



## dash_two (May 29, 2007)

GBK is alright, didn't think much of the chips. TBH it's hard to get too excited over what is a fairly simple meal that can be cooked just as well at home. Useful to know a good place if you've got sprogs in tow, mind.


----------



## detective-boy (May 29, 2007)

GBK is pretty good ... but I really miss the "Up All Night" in Fulham Road - closed down years ago (late 80s) but was just round the corner from my student house, was (as the name suggests) open all night and did a fab selection - favourite was the one with Thousand Island dressing .... drolling just at the memory ... but it's all gone now ...   

(And I saw Valerie Singleton in there once, too  )


----------



## PacificOcean (May 29, 2007)

The KFC Tower Burger is


----------



## 1927 (May 29, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I've actually had a good burger from Maccy Ds now.  I bought a McDeluxe with Bacon or something, but asked them to make it without any sauce (I can't stand ketchup or mayo), so they fried it all fresh.  I'm still surprised to say that it was very tasty.  It's not enough to make me want to go back there though.




They rock!

Best burger Ive ever had tho was Jackson Hole in New York, over half a pound of prime steak mince on a bun floating in an ocean of fries!!!! Worth the return air fare on its own.


----------



## Nick Andrews (Oct 27, 2011)

If you're still looking for the best burger in London - why not check out the Best Burgers in London: Top 5 on the Burger Me! blog. I've been blogging about burgers for almost a year (and have reviewed over 60!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2011)

According to the hollow-legged blokes in my house the best burgers in London are made by me. My pork mince, garlic, chilli and pickled ginger burgers are particularly popular.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Nick Andrews said:


> If you're still looking for the best burger in London - why not check out the Best Burgers in London: Top 5 on the Burger Me! blog. I've been blogging about burgers for almost a year (and have reviewed over 60!)



£15 for a burger and chips


----------



## Guinevere Nell (Oct 27, 2011)

As an American, I have to say UK BURGERS ARE TERRIBLE. 90% of them are burnt to a crisp, and thin as paper, and rubbery (I've found this at many pubs, I dare not try the burgers at cafes, I've only once dared a kebab house burger). When, on occasion you can get a less-burnt burger or one of a decent size, they are very poor quality meat.

That all said, the BEST burgers I have had in the UK have been:
1. Ones grilled outside. They are not always great, but they are usually above par for the country.
2. An Angus Burger, pricey enough to know it won't be paper thin, and only from a place with a proper waiter, from whom I can ask for said burger to be medium-rare.

There is also Meat Easy / Meat Wagon, and a few exclusive type places - http://cityking.com/meat-shake/Londons-Best-Burgers


----------



## Greebo (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> According to the hollow-legged blokes in my house the best burgers in London are made by me. My pork mince, garlic, chilli and pickled ginger burgers are particularly popular.


Recipe please?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Recipe please?


I have a pretty flexible approach to amounts and ingredients and tend to improvise with what I've got in the kitchen. This will make 4 burgers. Most of my recipes are to feed 4 which includes 3 grown men with hearty appetites

500 grammes pork mince
2 small onions (you could substitute spring onions, shallots or even leeks maybe, whatever you've got)
2 or 3 cloves of garlic (or garlic powder which I always have as a standby. Lidl do a good one)
Chilli. I use dried chipotle chilli flakes a lot, but any little bits of chilli would do (except chilli powder imo)
A few slices (6 or 7?) of pickled ginger (sometimes sold as sushi ginger) cut into thin short matchsticks
I have also on occasion bunged in a bit of chopped fresh parsley

Finely chop or blitz the onions and garlic. I always try and put onion into my burgers otherwise they can be dry and disappointing. The onion really gives succulence. Add to the pork mince with everything else and squidge thoroughly with your hands to mix it evenly. Shape into 4 burgers and fry in a hot pan. Don't be tempted to turn them over too quickly or they'll fall apart.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I have a pretty flexible approach to amounts and ingredients and tend to improvise with what I've got in the kitchen. This will make 4 burgers. Most of my recipes are to feed 4 which includes 3 grown men with hearty appetites<snip>


Okay thanks, Mrs M. I'll have to tweak that, but it definitely looks good.


----------



## Nick Andrews (Oct 27, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> £15 for a burger and chips


It's pricey but worth a try! At the other end of the spectrum there's *Lucky Chip* which at £6.50 is currently (in my opinion) the best burger in London.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this like a spam tag-team?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 27, 2011)

mrs magpie's burger sounds bloody great.

i have a brasilian restaurant 20m from my house that does an insane "ex-tudo" burger- the burger comes from the brasilian butcher down the road and it's adorned with bacon, egg, cheese, sweetcorn, tiny potato chip things, lettuce, onion, tomato, mayo and on request hot sauce. my workmate managed to get cramp on his jaw muscles scoffing one the other day, the buildup to "ex-tudo" day usually involves hard physical labour and fasting.


----------



## Nick Andrews (Oct 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Is this like a spam tag-team?


Spam you say? I hope not. I asked the Kua'Aina burger joint in Soho if they did a Spam burger, but luckily there doesn't appear to be a market for it...

Actually, if you like a spicy burger - The Diner currently have a special 'Diablo' burger on the menu until Halloween which has a jalapeno relish - worth checking out if you've got one nearby.


----------



## Winot (Oct 28, 2011)

I caught sight of the best London burger for a while the other day - and managed a small taste. 

Unfortunately my 6 year old had ordered it, and ate it all (and the fries) so I couldn't explore it properly. 

Les Deux Salons (sister restaurant to Arbutus/Wild Honey); £11 inc. fries iirc; and rarely properly rare.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 28, 2011)

Hawksmoor.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Hawksmoor.



Just went to look at their website and got this: 

 Remove Content Lock

The website you are trying to access is blocked by Content Lock as it contains content that is unsuitable for under 18s. Click Here to remove Content Lock if you are above 18.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just went to look at their website and got this:
> 
> Remove Content Lock
> 
> The website you are trying to access is blocked by Content Lock as it contains content that is unsuitable for under 18s. Click Here to remove Content Lock if you are above 18.



Are you confused by that message? I'd say you were a bit older than 18...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Are you confused by that message? I'd say you were a bit older than 18...



How little you know me. We should go out more


----------



## Radar (Dec 18, 2011)

Nick Andrews said:


> It's pricey but worth a try! At the other end of the spectrum there's *Lucky Chip* which at £6.50 is currently (in my opinion) the best burger in London.


Forgive me for the necroing, but I called into Lucky Chip before the pigs ear last weekend and had one of the best burgers I've ever tasted there. It's in Netil Market a little market at the southern tip of London Fields and well worth digging out if you near the bottom of Mare Street.

I was so impressed I went back later on that evening after a skinful of ale and had another one


----------



## Sunray (Dec 24, 2011)

On reflection, its going to be the Hawksmoor.

They use beef that is rare breed and quite sensationally delicious.  The taste of a burger has nothing to do with how you cook them, its all to do with how you rear the animal and how you butcher it.


----------

